# Bow Fishing near Atlanta



## Chris Horsman (Feb 24, 2010)

I`ll be moving to Atlanta in june and would like some places to bow fish. I have a 16` airboat and would be happy to have some locals show me around.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Feb 24, 2010)

If you want to make a 2 hour trip north to lake hartwell i would be glad to show you some of my spots.  We shot 128 fish on our last trip last year.  PM me if you are interested.


----------



## blazebay (Mar 22, 2010)

*Lanier*

Check out Lake Lanier i know some guys do alright up there and if you in the Atlanta area it would be under and hour drive.


----------



## blovenerika (May 26, 2010)

Right below Morgan Falls dam on the hooch over towards the spillway on the other side of that little island. The water was low and clear it was mid day and I saw more than 200 Carp maybe three weeks ago all in big schools. I dont bowfish yet and I never seen bowfisherman out there. Somebody sould go out there and kill as many for those trash fish as you can. So have at it Hoss. P.S if you see a guy on a green outrigger canoe on that part of the river please slow as you pass me.


----------



## fredw (May 26, 2010)

blovenerika said:


> Right below Morgan Falls dam on the hooch over towards the spillway on the other side of that little island. The water was low and clear it was mid day and I saw more than 200 Carp maybe three weeks ago all in big schools. I dont bowfish yet and I never seen bowfisherman out there. Somebody sould go out there and kill as many for those trash fish as you can. So have at it Hoss. P.S if you see a guy on a green outrigger canoe on that part of the river please slow as you past me.


You might want to check and see if it's legal to bowfish there.  Something tells me that it may not be.


----------



## fredw (May 26, 2010)

Another good lake (up the creeks and the river) is Lake Allatoona.  Lots of gar and carp to be had.


----------



## Neocon (Jun 6, 2010)

I used to live in Atlanta and I can tell you there are quite a few gar in Altoona


----------



## GAdawg315 (Jun 8, 2010)

fredw said:


> You might want to check and see if it's legal to bowfish there.  Something tells me that it may not be.




Exactly, it is NOT legal to bow fish this area, below the dam as well as above the dam. I live next to morgan falls and DNR is frequently there keeping an eye on things.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 8, 2010)

A bunch of folks I know Bowfish over at westpoint (lagrange/Franklin Ga) Might meet up with them killitgrillit, passthru24  they can also hook you up on a few more people that bowfish the area!


----------

